# Decent day at the burn dump excellent condition Gordon's gin Boar's Head



## Mailman1960 (Apr 13, 2021)

Although fairly common it's always fun finding a new good bottle


----------



## Csa (Apr 13, 2021)

very nice - let's see the boar's head. There are many variations.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Apr 13, 2021)

I did post a picture there is reg.number did you want that


----------



## Csa (Apr 13, 2021)

Just interested in seeing the wacky boar's head from the base of your bottle, sorry if I missed it. There are at least 8-12 versions of the boar that I’ve seen. Here is my GOrdon's collection, the aqua one is similar in age to yours it looks like. Lots of bubbles and uneven glass. I Also have three post prohibition  "linden nj" versions, 2 pints and a fifth. The fifth is from 1949 so they were still using the boars head at that later date. 
Best guess on my aqua bottle is 1905-1920. There is an aqua one from about the same time, more like 1895-1910 that has London England embossed on front. Glad there were so many gin drinkers!


----------



## Mailman1960 (Apr 13, 2021)

That's the best I can do maybe you can give me a date from these photos appreciate it


----------



## Csa (Apr 14, 2021)

Your boar's head shape is quite close to mine. Best guess would be 1910-1920 when prohibition kicked in. It's possible it is earlier than 1910 by a bit, but there isn't any definitive way to know, and the crudeness of the glass (bubbles, thickness diffs etc) are a sign of a bottle that is in the earlier part of that range, but by no means conclusive.  Here is a pic from Etsy of that earlier version that I spoke of with the vertical Gordons, and London England embossed. That version is in the 1895-1910 range and worth a few more $$.  The registered number you mention has more to do with Gordons Distillers registration than any bottle ID. That same 610617 number is on many Gordons bottles from different eras.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Apr 14, 2021)

Thanks for the information I have only been at this for a year all help is welcome.


----------

